# Software deinstallieren mit rpm



## webhoster (4. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir einer von auch mal sagen wie ich eine Software die ich mit *rpm -i* oder *rpm -U* installiert habe. Wieder deinstallieren kann?

Gruß Holger


----------



## RedWing (4. November 2004)

Die man page zu rpm hätte dir folgendes gesagt:


```
rpm -e installiertespackage
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------

